# Baking or cake decorating courses/camps?



## xashley717x (Mar 19, 2010)

I was hoping to be able to take a baking or cake decorating class (or camp) either on the weekends or anyday of the week during the summer.  It can't be too far away though; classes/courses would only be able to be maybe 25 minutes away and camps maybe an hour.  I'm located on Long island, in Nassau County, in the Garden City-New Hyde Park-Floral Park area.  

A little background...

I'm only 14 (15 in July).  
I am very serious, planning to major in baking and pastry arts in college for a 4 yr degree.
Any courses/classes/camps relating to: baking, pastry arts, cake decorating, etc.
Please keep the classes within Nassau County, on Long island.
Camps can be about an hour or so away (so they can be in upstate new york, nassau or suffolk, etc.)

Thank you so much!


----------



## creditgirl (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi Ashley! Maybe you can try searching online for local courses offered at community colleges near you. Many vocational schools also offer really fun baking/cooking courses during the summer for say an 6-8 week session for a really affordable price.


----------



## dillonsmimi (Dec 2, 2009)

Check with cake suppy stores. They will usually have classes available or be able to steer you in the right direction. Cake clubs are another good source. Craft stores (Hobby Lobby or Michaels) will offer Wilton certified cake decorating classes from time to time.


----------



## ratkins (Jul 27, 2010)

I just started a business and am teaching decorating classes in a store located in Nassau County.  I am called The Decorated Dessert.  Also the craft stores have classes.  You can also learn lots with online videos.  Most important, keep practicing and don't give up


----------



## missyjean (Nov 5, 2009)

Hi Ashley! I don't have the answer for you but I wanted to say hi. I attended Nassau Community College in the late 60's.  

I no longer live in NY. I am thinking of taking a pastry class at the local community college in my area.

Good luck to you


----------



## lupe25 (May 27, 2010)

Hi Ashley, as posted before there are the Wilton Courses taught at Michael's, Joann's and Hobby Lobby.  There are also tons and tons of tutorials on YouTube.

I just wanted to add that you should join the free Cake Central forum.  cakecentral.com will provide you with tutorials, recipes, terrific photos and discussion groups with seasoned cake decorators as well as newbies just starting out.

They also have a great magazine that they publish (it's kinda pricey but worth every page). 

There is also the American Cake Decorating magazine which always has a monthly tutorial in it.

The magazine Cakes & Sugarcraft is published in the UK can be bought at most book stores (Barnes & Noble, Joann's- which you can use their weekly coupon, Books-A-Million, etc.).

One of my favorite magazines is Wedding Cakes-A Design Source from the UK as well.

There is a world wide organization that you can join when you are ready - ICES.org (check out their website) it stands for the International Cake Exploration Society.  They have a monthly magazine you receive through membership.  They also have an annual convention held throughout the US.  This year (in August) it will be in San Diego, CA.  Next year it's in Charlotte, NC (2011), followed by Reno, NV in 2012.   I have been to the last four conventions and love it.  I can't go this year as cake decorating is just a hobby right now so I can't afford it.  When I was working full time I didn't feel bad spending the money to go but right now I am not working except for writing my business plan to open my own shop.  Hopefully soon, like this year.

I hope I have given you some ideas that you can pretty much start practicing.  Good luck!

Carol


----------



## sgtgoodie (Aug 8, 2010)

I agree about the Cake Central site (cakecentral.com) there are many videos and picture areticles to learn from and the forum is good. They also have recipes, theres a store to buy cake decor items, but most of all is the amount of networking you can do there as far as cake decor goes. I havn't seen the magazine yet. I have seen the weding cake mag from the UK in the loacl Barnes and Noble book store. It's a bit pricy at $15 for a magazine but it's full of great pictures that will work on your imagination.

This site is fantastic because many of the members on ChefTalk are where you want to be. Professional working Pastry Chef's with a tremendous amount of knowledge just waiting for your forum questions here in the forum. Just looking thtrough the forum tonight I've ran across threads pertaining to starting a bakery, culinary schools, favorite recipes, certification and affiliation, and the list goes on and on. Take some time and read through this forum. Maybe look into the Executive Pastry Chef section for a bit. Good stuff!


----------



## convectiondude (Aug 3, 2010)

SgtGoodie said:


> I agree about the Cake Central site (cakecentral.com) there are many videos and picture areticles to learn from and the forum is good. They also have recipes, theres a store to buy cake decor items, but most of all is the amount of networking you can do there as far as cake decor goes. I havn't seen the magazine yet. I have seen the weding cake mag from the UK in the loacl Barnes and Noble book store. It's a bit pricy at $15 for a magazine but it's full of great pictures that will work on your imagination.
> 
> This site is fantastic because many of the members on ChefTalk are where you want to be. Professional working Pastry Chef's with a tremendous amount of knowledge just waiting for your forum questions here in the forum. Just looking thtrough the forum tonight I've ran across threads pertaining to starting a bakery, culinary schools, favorite recipes, certification and affiliation, and the list goes on and on. Take some time and read through this forum. Maybe look into the Executive Pastry Chef section for a bit. Good stuff!


Just checked out Cake Central. Definitely amazing! I will probably spend the day studying there. lol. Thanks. I've been trying to get a head start on baking since I plan on making a cake for my girlfriend's birthday.


----------



## lupe25 (May 27, 2010)

I try really hard to not buy these magazines at full price.  Please be sure to use coupons.  I use the 50% off coupon at JoAnn's which they accept on magazines.  50% off is a good deal.  I know Michael's Arts and Crafts won't let you use coupons on magazines and I don't know about the Hobby Lobby stores but it's worth checking into it.


----------



## mike1394 (Feb 23, 2010)

Be very careful of Cake Central. Most are box mix cakers, and the info about baking can be very shaky. The magazine is certainly not worth the price.

Mike


----------



## sgtgoodie (Aug 8, 2010)

Many of the members on Cake Central are novice and home bakers making cute little cakes for the kids. But many are seasoned professionals as well. Many of the professionals followed by the food channel for the Oklahoma Sugar Art show are Fantastic bakers and decorators. Some are certified professionals teaching in culinary programs. But like I said, many (maybe 60%) are novice beginners. If you want to learn how to make gum paste flowers or figurines there are video's there that will teach you. If you want to learn how to stack and mask a tiered cake those videos are there as well. Mike is right, the majority of the recipes are doctored up cake mixes. I've never looked at the magazine before so I can only say that it's $60 for 10 issues. At $6 per issue it's less than half o the $15 I paid for the wedding cake magazine from the UK. The cover cakes seem to be well prepared but that's just a cover shot. Overall there is a lot to be learned as far as "decorating" goes. But as Mike said, be carefull about taking "baking" advice there.


----------



## dillonsmimi (Dec 2, 2009)

Just wondering how you are coming along, Ashley.

I suppose you will be turning 16 soon and able to legally work in a bakery or pastry kitchen.

Did you find happiness with the baking site mentioned above?

If not, try http://www.baking911.com/

B911 has a good mix of home and pro bakers offering a range of info from scratch to convenience baking with lots of picture tutorials.

Yes, there is Premium Member option, but Sarah also offers a huge amt of info(recipes included) at no charge.

mimi


----------



## cuppiescakes (Dec 27, 2012)

Check your local craft stores for Wilton's Cake method courses. That's how i started at age 16, and now I'm 17 with my own cake and gourmet cupcake business and going to culinary school next year. I took mine at AC Moore.


----------



## prettycake (Dec 23, 2011)

I do not like and will never like Wiltons style.. They're designs are just too plain and "cheesey" looking. There are soo many cake designers that are so awesome. Like "Mike's Amazing Cakes" or Colette Peters or Ron Ben Israel (Sweet Genius). That is my kind of cake decorating.. Sometimes Wiltons look like Costco cakes.. Sorry, JMHO..


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Wilton is costco style as you say., but don't knock success they have been around for years . They are not training Pastry Chefs , but are showing the average person with in most cases no skills to put together a half way decent product.  To be an award winning Pastry Chef one must have a load of pacience .  But most important you must have it or be born with some artistical type talent, I always say"" He or she  has it in his hands"" A top award winning pastry chef commands a higher salary then most chefs.


----------



## prettycake (Dec 23, 2011)

ED BUCHANAN said:


> Wilton is costco style as you say., but don't knock success they have been around for years . They are not training Pastry Chefs , but are showing the average person with in most cases no skills to put together a half way decent product. To be an award winning Pastry Chef one must have a load of pacience . But most important you must have it or be born with some artistical type talent, I always say"" He or she has it in his hands"" A top award winning pastry chef commands a higher salary then most chefs.


Ok, and ? as I said, JMHO.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

This was a dead issue, but just FYI I hear that this is a lot of fun.

Some of the breakout groups are for for basics but there are some more advanced techniques being taught by talented and successful "names" in the business.

http://www.cakecamp.com/index.shtml

PC...you would be surprised at the "famous" decorators that have taught Wilton classes.

Like ed pointed out, if you ain't got the talent no amt of classes, be they Wilton or formal culinary school, will get you any business.

mimi


----------



## prettycake (Dec 23, 2011)

fine..


----------

